# Good One handed cubes?



## ElderKingpin (Dec 23, 2009)

Ive heard that there are cubes that are best for one handed solving. Any ideas?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

It's mainly preference, there is no best cube. Although I hear many people like Joys & mini c's.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

Rowan uses a type A without springs I believe. That's pretty beastly.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 23, 2009)

Joy!


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 24, 2009)

4Chan said:


> Joy!



+1


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

type A V, it's slightly smaller than normal cubes and are really fast.

or you could loosen a daiyan like crazy, but it creates a lot of "vibrations" when you turn it, so it might be a little hard tohandle


if you have really small hands you could use a mini type a, it's 5.2 mm on each side, not too small like themini diansheng.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 24, 2009)

I like my Translucent Blue type C. I actually hate my joy for OH.


----------



## V-te (Dec 24, 2009)

For OH, I use my Ghost Hand. It moves really well, and offers enough resistance to allow control. However, I like Cs and FIIs for it as well.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

Alot of people seem to like a Joy Cube for OHing.

But since they're inaccessible, 

I would go for a Type C.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Rowan uses a type A without springs I believe. That's pretty beastly.



Really? No springs?

I use type C or A, but I think type F could be better. I'm not up to date with the really new cubes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 24, 2009)

I like colored plastic type A's(Green, yellow, white mainly), because they tend to be smoother.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2009)

F2


----------



## Zava (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> type A V, it's slightly smaller than normal cubes and are really fast.
> 
> or you could loosen a daiyan like crazy, but it creates a lot of "vibrations" when you turn it, so it might be a little hard tohandle
> 
> ...



nope, daiyans are bad for OH, I suck on both black and white when trying OH on them. not controllable and a bit locky, they're just meant to be two handed cubes 

anyway, I use a 1,5 year old JSK core with store cubies


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 24, 2009)

I use the mini qj 3x3 cause I have smallish hands and it fits me better.


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 24, 2009)

type a V is great for OH I first used a mini type c but I think I will switch to my a V


----------



## Mossar (Dec 24, 2009)

I use black A II and I'm very happy of it. Of course it can be better but i think it's very good cube for OH. Of course, my main rivals on polish competitions have better, much more lighter cube. But it's impossible to improve my cube. I haven't modified it yet, only lube.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 24, 2009)

Joy was one of the best OH cubes but that's in the past, before they started adding numbers to types of cubes.

My A-V without washers is currently my main OH cube, and my previous A-II comes in a close second.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 24, 2009)

Mossar said:


> I use black A II and I'm very happy of it. Of course it can be better but i think it's very good cube for OH. Of course, my main rivals on polish competitions have better, much more lighter cube. But it's impossible to improve my cube. I haven't modified it yet, only lube.



+1

Exactly the same words.. just .. not Polish


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 24, 2009)

I've heard good things about using Ghost Hand as a OH cube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 24, 2009)

I use Type C...but that's because it's all I have. I can use pretty much anything that is loose enough and doesn't lockup. Such as: A, F II, A II etc. But never as loose as A V lol you people are crazy I can't control those at all...well maybe I could, I dunno  But hey, if it works for you.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 24, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I use Type C...but that's because it's all I have. I can use pretty much anything that is loose enough and doesn't lockup. Such as: A, F II, A II etc. *But never as loose as A V *lol you people are crazy I can't control those at all...well maybe I could, I dunno  But hey, if it works for you.



Who said they had to be loose? =p


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2009)

Mini C, hands down. NOW.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> F2



or you could just use M2.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Dec 24, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Alot of people seem to like a Joy Cube for OHing.
> 
> But since they're inaccessible,
> 
> I would go for a Type C.


I here that some small stores are going to stock up on joys such as http://specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## the.kill (Apr 2, 2010)

Whitch is the best, for OH: 
Qj Onehanded 50mm cube: 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...ng_Magic_Cube_White_(Competion_Edition)-28869

Haiyan: 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_Black-28303

Mini Diansheng 45mm:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_DS_45mm_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-27399

Diansheng:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_DS_80g_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-27396

Small Type A:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_52CM_Small_A_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-27211

YJ (ive heard its amazing)
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_YJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Full_Sealing_Gen_2nd_White-26822

Mini Type C:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Small_C_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-26820

Ghost Hand I:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...ligence_Test_Cube_with_Pouch_Dare_to_Do-26651

Or at least tell me whitch one is not good!


----------



## chahupping (Apr 2, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Joy was one of the best OH cubes but that's in the past, before they started adding numbers to types of cubes.
> 
> My A-V without washers is currently my main OH cube, and my previous A-II comes in a close second.



Same..


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2010)

I use the crappy Alpha 2, but its crappy.


----------



## CUBER888 (Apr 2, 2010)

there is a cube on popbuying that says it is for one handed its a qj i think


----------



## Haste_cube (Apr 2, 2010)

I use modded ZL


----------



## the.kill (Apr 2, 2010)

CUBER888 said:


> there is a cube on popbuying that says it is for one handed its a qj i think



yeah, but it does not mean that is is good for one handed cubing! Ill just get the mini diansheng, the ghost hand, the qj and the yj, they are so cheap at popbuying!!!! ill tell you whitch one is the best, when i got them!


----------



## SagarSpeedCuber (Dec 13, 2015)

I Suggest using 
-Mini DaYan ZhanChi 42 mm for a small hand
-Mini DaYan ZhanChi 50 mm for a bigger hand


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 13, 2015)

SagarSpeedCuber said:


> I Suggest using
> -Mini DaYan ZhanChi 42 mm for a small hand
> -Mini DaYan ZhanChi 50 mm for a bigger hand



5 year bump?


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

gans 356 ftw


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

JamesDanko said:


> 5 year bump?



So I guess I'm blind too.


----------

